# Chat Room



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here fellas….use this forum as the closest thing on our site as a chat room….NOTHING NEGATIVE in this one!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

you make me laff mark

what wood you like to chat about


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

anything positive…jeez…

that arguement was getting pathetic lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

what yu workin on lately?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

well only one person was getting boring LOL…......

well something positive here goes

I dont know if you heard but im out of work at the moment so today i spent the whole day trying to get free goverment training and i think i got somewhere i think i got some training sorted so i can work on scaffolding so a good day in the end there thats good news

Andy


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

im in the middle of making the wife a jewelery box but its so cold at the moment i cant get in my workshop


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck Pommy, hopefully things will turn around for you. Nice room Mark I like what you did with the place…LOL!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks Mike i think i need it at the moment its so hard to get a job now companys are just not hireing so the more training i get the better


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the interior of my greenhouse…............an over the top,luxury, renovation to a walk in closet with wall to wall built ins, secret compartments, safe, hidden large storage.

Murphy bed in an office drawings stage

an AV room, engineering stage

two huge quarter sawn interior doors on a custom stainless steel track

tub surrounds

as soon as the warm weather arrives….............fencing in about 7 acres of pasture with the typical white horse fencing. Hopefully put a few horses in the field.

and the beat goes on.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Roman we need pics buddy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry pommy…I have my laptop in nmy shop right now n i got distracted…lol…im making my daughters bookcase….thats great that you're making a jewelery box….i want to but I gotta come up with a unique desighn first


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a kerosene heater goin in my shop…makes me nervous but i need heat


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

greenhouse…............putting the shelving in, finished urathaning the wooden floor….....fun stuff.

></a>

trying to get drawings done and signed off so that when warm boating weather comes I cxan finish up this summer residence

 
[URL]></a>

Horse fencing was started but the cold weather came

></a>

I would like to run it down this lane, and close in the adjacent field.

></a>

Iwould also love to finish this stone fence and am only about 100 feet away from doing so
></a>

I like to stay busy


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been on this computer for two days straight….....I gotta get off here and do something. I think I will finish up some more frames and then I will start back on my kitchen cabinets. Pics are great Roman.

AKA…......Woodchic


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*pommy* great top hear that you don´t lose your faith and ceep the possitiv attitude up
looking forward to see the box

*roman *thank´s for sharing the pictures but you are too beasy relax a little it´s only a hobby


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Dennis…...............I will have a long time to rest when I am dead. Woodworking is both a hobby and my only main source of income.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

roman great pics, lovely place.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm movin in roman!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

that countertop loks like a great workbench!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Roman, I really like the kitchen.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roman: A great looking place to nit and relax.

OH wait to work to pay for it all.

Nice job.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow Roman that looks mighty fine to me when can i move in mate LOL…......


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…all i have is a POS townhouse with a 14×14' bacyard and no front yard


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the ceeiling you have


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

POS Townhouse? Pictures dude.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok ok…give me a few minutes…lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

wwifes uploading them hold on


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

front of my house



my small backyard



my shop once again



my living room which looks over my backyard…and my lil rugrat in the pic


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my kitchen



and my dining room


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

there you go padre…told you POS townhouse…lol


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, I think it's lovely! You just need some space, so tell the folks on either side to move out and tear down some walls! 

Did you make that table?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

yep…i only have one pic of it but its in my projects. and ya I always pick on my neighbours to the left side of the picture because their garage is right beside mine so all i'd have to do is knock down the wall in between lol. They hate me for my planer though because the sound goes right thrugh their house too.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hey my volume is not workin on here i can,t hear you guys )


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWWWWHAAAAAT???


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i've been abusing my planer so much in the past week i think i went a couple tones deaf especially my right ear


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

OK so the chair in the corner is where you sit after starting an arguing thread, right? LOL Small spaces require a lot less upkeep. My deed says 160+ in the spot that is for the year built, and that was 32 years ago when we bought this place. ALWAYS something to be fixed or remodelled.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Papadan

ya i sit there when i want wood off my mind…lol

WHERES YOUR PICS?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Of what, this old house? Never mind! LOL


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I really, really like that table.
*
I SAID I REALLY LIKE THAT TABLE!*

(can you hear me now!)


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmmm Kitchen is sparkling clean….shop is… never mind. I just remembered how mine looks..


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you make me anymore deaf!!? jeez just when I get my hearing back. Thx for the comment…you want me to buiild you one? lol

Wife won't go near my shop…lol she made a deal with me as long as I wash the bathrooms I'm good. I can't complain!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not making much, just a mess of things. I had a project leaning up against the garage door that I finished up last night. I've been working on it for a few months. I walked into the garage this morning and pressed the garage door button. Up went the door, and down came my project. Scraped the front which is black lacquer and took 2 days to buff out, and smashed the crown. My girlfriend told me yesterday not to leave it there incase someone opens the door. I said, who will do that? Uh…[email protected]#$ will, that's who. 
So, off to work I went, very very angry as you can imagine. I go to install a cabinet and everything seems to be going fine. The cabinet is in a small corner niche, and the door casing was somewhat in the way. The base cabinet was pieced, so it was no problem. The upper was one piece, and had to be scribed. Well, you can't get it into the niche with the casing on there. The casing was all painted and done. So already frustrated I forced the cabinet in. Took a small chunk of casing with it, and messed up the frame a bit. Fine, whatever, it's paint grade. Bondo it and STFU. I finished that up and went to work on a cherry bench top. Thank god that went smoothly, and looks great so far. Lets hope tomorrow is a better day. Here are some photos of the cabinetry I have been building for this house. I built all the cabinetry myself. A lot of it was installed by someone else, and finished by someone else. We couldn't afford to bring the installer back so I am taking it over. Talk about leaving loose ends. I have to go through and finish every room in the house. Everything from missing moulding to installing shelves. WTF. I do have a helper that is installing the hardware. Anyhow, here it is.
http://w335.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w335.photobucket.com/albums/m455/kolwdwrkr/0fec6268.pbw
The Kitchen, window seat, mantle, and bookcase is cherry. 2 bathrooms are alder. The rest is paint grade, using maple ply and poplar. There is still a lot of work left for me to do. Business has slowed down and the boss has only kept me on. I have to install another fireplace area that has another paint grade mantle and a huge arch. There is also a small vanity I forgot to get pics of that I looks like furniture. I'd like to share that too, as it turned out pretty neat. 
Anyhow, that's what I've been up to. Here is the sign that fell as I lifted the door.


As you can imagine I was pretty frustrated, and still am. Now 2 more days fixing it. LOL. WOOOWWHHOOO


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats some CRAZY [email protected]#$ klwdwrkr…sorry i dont knw your name…but i love the cabinets…if I had the shop and the money I would soo upgrade to that kind of work…for now i'm just making furniture.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

kitchen cabinets especially


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

If I had the opportunity all I would do is furniture. I hate building cabinets. Especially when it's for people. There's never a need to be artistic, and the client just assume shop around for price if you are seemingly to high, just to reluctantly accept your bid then complain the whole time. Cabinets are just boxes, maybe boxes with components attached, but mainly just boxes.
I admire those who get to make furniture for a living. I would love to be able to design, build, and finish furniture my way, my design, my color, etc. If they sell, that's great, if not then my house will have nice furniture. That's my goal. I also want to write a book, but there's a lot of those floating around. LOL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

why dont you build your own furniture?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Mark: Is this all you got to do is Chat?.... lol. I guess I'll chat too, since it's 12:00a.m. now.
I'm working on a laptop desk for a customer now. She bought a new laptop, and don't like holding in her lap,cause it gets hot, according to her. So I took her measuremnets( she's wide as an ax handle…..lol) to get clearence, if you know what I mean. It's made of solid 1/2" oak, to keep it light weight. 'bout ready for the finish with a light oak stain, and couple coats of poly…......that'll do it…......
Hey…...... looks like you boys up North are still having cold weather. Getting any more snow? It finally warmed up some here in the South. Been in the 40's-50's here the last couple of days. I'm ready to go bass fishing. I need to rust a hook…...........but have a couple of more jobs to do yet…. maybe this spring…......!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Keith, what are you doing??? Are you trying to take all the bad luck away from me? lol You better start listening to her. Those "told ya so's" get worse


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark, I've made all my own furniture thus far, with the exception of my dining room set. It was a gift from a customer that we did a full remodel for. I want to be known eventually for my capabilities and get commissions. I can't keep building furniture for me. Anyhow, I like woodworking as a hobby, and that's how I want to make my living. Doing it as a job takes the joy away.
Gary, my bad luck never seems to end. Everything I touch turns to crap, which then needs fixed or replaced. I mean everything. I'll be putting all the pieces back together for a long time, and hopefully when they all fit good it will be the way I want it and be great. It's a huge project and will probably take until I die. But that's just how it is isn't it. Life I mean.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

rick: ya when I'm on this site and theres nothing to really reply to (forums) yet theres so many guys online that I enjoy to talk to I think this site could use a chat room. So I did what I could to make it closest. Made this forum chat room. lol And the project you're building I recently had to build exactly something similar like a tray that sits over their legs but tilts. It was just a whip up though.

kolwdwrkr: I haven't taken my work that far out of my hobby region to not enjoy it but I hear that from a lot of people in your position.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice POS townhouse Mark…..kidding. but it brought back memories.

My first home away from home, a baby and a bride, then another baby with the same bride. We lived in an apartment above a store in the downtown area, right beside the train tracks (now removed). There was no kitchen, no furniture so we slept on boxes and had this little camper stove top you had to pump up while cooking. No car, no family nearby, no friends and pi$$ poor.

Looking back….........it was a lot of fun.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark and roman I guess we all have to start somewhere, wife and I started the same way now that we are getting older we have more than we need so the kids are there to take over.


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys its mark…my wife made an account…i think i got penalized for the fight with poopie….lol


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

my account wont let me comment or type on this site period


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry i mean its marks wife…lol tehehe


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

We don't know if it's mark's wife without a PICTURE!


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

lmao…ok ok…
hold on


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Mark, I didn't know you were Spidey! Cool dude.


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

there you go padre ...i knew you'd like her…i know i do RRRRRRRUUUFF!


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

im like spidey compared to that baluga


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

i'll be in my shop tho so i'll ttyl…cya


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL, I was in town all day when I came back and found the entire thread deleted. I did get a chance to read *Poop's *post but there were no replies. *Martin* does take a bit of fun away from the Forum with those deletions but it's easy to understand why he chooses to moderate the way he does. Welcome back *Mark* may I suggest a fat free diet for a year or so for the…um…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mark, I believe your wife would dress-out at about 400 lbs…......... lol lol. Do you have to take her to the tent store for clothes? I know you're just crazy about that woman, and really like to be seen with her…...... Just don't let her roll over on you…...... you're dead meat….... Beef up the furniture…............ lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

God you're a large girl, do you sweat a lot, you must have a large shop to fit all that beef in. lol lol JOKE


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

LMAO hey hey hey!! Im not that large!! Im only large cuz Im pregnant…and thats totally marks fault! haha!! But I love this site….I enjoy looking at everyones projects….Makes me want everything new….which gives mark a reason to spend all day in the garage….which makes us both happy…his garage time…..something new for me =D hehe


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

mark you still arguing with people when they say you look fat they mean it brother LOL…...

by the way the wig looks cool mate


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

It takes 2 to get pregnant you're both to blame. Nice to have you on, we need more female.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*LMAO hey hey hey!! Im not that large!! Im only large cuz Im pregnant…and thats totally marks fault! haha!! But I love this site….I enjoy looking at everyones projects….Makes me want everything new….which gives mark a reason to spend all day in the garage….which makes us both happy…his garage time…..something new for me =D hehe*

Welcome!! It's very nice to have you around  You have a beautiful child already and another on the way congratulations!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Abbott this is mark playing around


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually this is his wife but mark will be on this to check up with his buddies..I am only replying to this to state that my profile picture is ME his wife we are expecting baby number 2 and I usually only look at the projects….Mark likes to chat with everyone. At the moment he is in his garage…. But I do have this account to look at the projects and stuff like that he was getting sick of me going on his and looking at everyones projects. lol


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

ok markswife well its great to have you onboard can you get mark to pm me please


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

For those that don't like positive comments and attaboys, couldn't they just state in their posts that they only want critical comments and not any positive ones? I thought it might be interesting to see what they get. Are any of you complainers game to give it a try?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to complain about the people complaining about the complainers….


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Blah blah blah *brad* stop complaining please about the complainers we like them complaining LOL>.......


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Mark earned his Time-Out. I'm just sayin'....
Praise be to Jesus.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dam the oxygen thief is back yes i mean you poopy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

that was my wife saying she wasnt arge up there^..n yes my file is back up n running s i am not booted….thats my wifes pic in her file though…fat chicks *chills n shivers* uhhhuhuhuh


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Poopiekat you should be in a permanent time out!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome back Mark!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

here goes the chat room now…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx reitred coastie! i missed u guys!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Coastie we tryed that and he is still here


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Markswife, thank you for the pic…....now how about a name? Mrs. Mark? Marikiss? Markette? LOL.

Reminds me of a riddle: what is Noah's wife's name?

Another: Why couldn't they play cards on the ark?

Another: What is the first reference to baseball in the Bible?

And lastly, a good riddle: A man leaves home, makes 3 consecutive right hand turns, and when he arrives back home a man in a mask is waiting for him. What did the man who just left home just do? (If you've heard this one before, let some of the others stew on it a bit.)


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Padre you been on the dust again LOL…..


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

MarksWife: lol Samantha =) Or God either or LOL

Mark: IN THE BIG INNING!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Or SWMBO!!!! LOL

Noah's wife = Mrs. Noah! There is no name given.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

is poopiekat out to distroy every thread on this site jezzzzzzzzzzzz sorry but will someone please stop him


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Riddle answers:

1 Joan of Ark 2 They didn't have a full deck. 3 Molly went to the well with a pitcher. Easy.

yeah, I wreck everything.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

it just ruins the thread a nywhere he goes


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

(poopie)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Awwww…
I should win some clamps for that. I'm the Brainiac here.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone else willing to talk because im ignoring poopie


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry mate i'm off see ya


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Poopie: 1. Nope. 2. Nope. 3. Nope. That was easy!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

later pmmy…great job padre!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok padre.. .


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah Poopie, just ask me!

1. See above: Mrs. Noah.
2. Because Noah was sitting on the deck!

3. Oops, not yet Poopie! We have to wait on this one.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As I recall, there were three references to BB in the bible, but I can't remember the other 2…Ohh… it all started in Exodus in the Big Inning!! ta daaaa…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

??


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

d'oh!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Let me know when you are ready for the third one!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

OK Mark, the ignorance dismissed himself for a while. It is safe to resume.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, now he thinks he's a philosopher!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

o god…he's lost it


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

And the answer to #3 is…..................................................


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

drumrolll…


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

He hit a home run. YEAH!!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

boooooooo!!! hitting is abuse! thats against one of the ten commandments!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

bunt n walk! bunt n walk!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Boo? Did I really see a boo?


> ?


 LOL. It's a good riddle!!!!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…ur hilarious padre


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

He went the wrong way Chip. Left hand turns. LOL


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh crap! I told it wrong! SORRY EVERYONE! OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe I'm that stupid. Stupid, stupid, stupid. FRACK!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I owe poopie an apology.

Sorry Poopiekat.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think he went to his own forum about philosophy


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe ya'll should go there and see how he likes to be invaded


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…we should….and leave negative pointless and snotty comments


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

hehe, just go about it philosophically with big words


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Soon he will call himself GOD


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

then we'll just say we're athiests lmao


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

he's not wanted!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

In the original post, Mark sez:

*Here fellas….use this forum as the closest hting on our site as a chat room….NOTHING NEGATIVE in this one*

Yeah…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Heeessss Baaaaack! LMAO


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Some people don't get it, if I was not wanted here I would just LEAVE.
By the way what hting means?
I was told my English wrinting was not good but I am learnig new words every day.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyones wanted for something, some for friendship and others for target practice.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

by NOTHING NEGATIVE we meant NOT YOU in this room


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol you're funny jagwah


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

It wasn't negative untill you showed up Poopie!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i said it before and i'll say it again…ignore him and everythigns good


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I'm really confused. What just did poopiekat do? And why is he persona non grata?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Everyone improves upon a room. Some by entering, some by leaving.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

uhhh im tired as a mofo and I still gotta hit up home depot, make dinner, spend a few hours in the shop..,.anyone got coffee?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey bud…...........I've always got coffee, and plenty of it…...good, strong, and plenty of caffine too.

I drink it about all day long…........I'd give you a cup if you was here…...I keep it cooking in the shop, too…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i wish….coffee with a hint of sawdust mmmmmmm lol


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

coffee with a hint of sawdust my favourite yummmmmm!

Hooky


----------

